# NeoCell Gummy Glow



## Dawn (May 12, 2020)

Our Gummy Glow gummies are formulated with Collagen and Biotin to support elasticity in the skin, and healthy hair. Gummy Glow activates your natural beauty at the cellular level, and hydrolyzed collagen can provide some of the building blocks our bodies need to make collagen for natural, radiant beauty, inside and out. ($20, Walgreens/CVS)


----------



## Dawn (Nov 12, 2020)

Sometimes mornings can be super rushed. With so many things going on, we got you covered to make sure you never forget your collagen again with Neocell’s On-The Go Gummy Glow. Simply taking 6 of these berry gummies every morning with your first meal of the day will promote promising results of healthy skin, hair and nails.

Neocell.com, $19.95​


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 5, 2020)

Sounds promising. Thank you for sharing!


----------

